# I'm going to lose Magic to Lymphoma...



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for Magic's diagnosis. I pray that you have some more quality time and wonderful memories to share with your sweet girl. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I too have lost a special girl to cancer.......20 years ago....I still miss her dearly......please enjoy every moment you have.....my thoughts are with you...Dawn


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Magic.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Spoil Magic and take a lot of pictures. I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I pray you have much more quality time together. Hugs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I hope Magic can indeed find some magic and have much more quality time. Prayers are streaming your way.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

No expert here...

First of all my deepest sympathies with the diagnosis. I had a friend just lose her dog to lymphoma. He was diagnosed last Sept or Oct. She did NOTHING aggressive in treating except put him on a starch free, carb free diet. He was given less than a month at diagnosis, and she lost him last Friday. The weekend before he was out in the field running marks. He only had a brief bad part, and the decision was made. He lived his life for most of it. Please talk to your vet/oncologist whomever about this diet. It may buy you time without being too aggressive. To me it is worth investigating. I guess this diet feeds the dog, not the cancer. 

Good luck {{hugs}} I do know the feeling when you get the diagnosis. I lost Maxine to osteosarcoma a year and a half ago. Not fun.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This is my nightmare, waking up one day to this diagnosis and prognosis. It's sure not hard to imagine how you're feeling right now 

{{hugs}}


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> This is my nightmare, waking up one day to this diagnosis and prognosis. It's sure not hard to imagine how you're feeling right now
> 
> {{hugs}}


 
Same here.......

So sorry for Magic's diagnosis......I hope you have many more weeks with her.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris, you know how special Magic is to me and how much I love and miss my Selka. I am so so sorry this is happening to Magic and your family.

Please spoil her and treasure every minute. Take lots of pics of her with the girls and do whatever she feels like doing.

My love and prayers go out to you guys. 11 is still too young and cancer sucks!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. As others have said, try to make each moment that you have her really special ... cyber hugs coming your way.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Magic. Give her lots of loving and enjoy every moment you have with her. For your sake as well as hers.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry. Thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry and am sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chris, I'm sorry to read this.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris I am so very sorry to read this about Magic, my thoughts are with you and your family, Jazz, and of course Magic. I hope a specialist can help for the best treatment whatever that may be, but enjoy your time as a family with Magic and embrace and treasure each moment with the time you have.
Tracey x


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Magic. Unfortunatly, Lymphoma is something that many of us have been through with our furbabies. I'm sure you'll make the right decision and I wish as many months that she can give of happiness for her and you together.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...I cry everytime I read that Cancer is taking another one of our beautiful golden babies. My thoughts are with you ... enjoy every second you have with Magic.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your news

I hope they can make Magic comfortable enough for you both to enjoy the time you have left together.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear the news about Magic, best wishes and positive thoughts for Magic, you and your family


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind thoughts. Her spirit is strong but her body is failing her fast. It has taken us almost 2 weeks of ruling out other things just to get to this. I know I am lucky to have had her this long but it is just so sad. Jazz will be lost without her.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Too, too many. One of the things that helped me was when someone said to live in the moment. That's what they do and they don't know they have c_____. I can't even write the word. It's hard to not speculate and to think in the future but it can rob you of right now.

My prayers are with you, Magic and your family.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Maxs Mom said:


> No expert here...
> 
> First of all my deepest sympathies with the diagnosis. I had a friend just lose her dog to lymphoma. He was diagnosed last Sept or Oct. She did NOTHING aggressive in treating except put him on a starch free, carb free diet. He was given less than a month at diagnosis, and she lost him last Friday. The weekend before he was out in the field running marks. He only had a brief bad part, and the decision was made. He lived his life for most of it. Please talk to your vet/oncologist whomever about this diet. It may buy you time without being too aggressive. To me it is worth investigating. I guess this diet feeds the dog, not the cancer.
> 
> Good luck {{hugs}} I do know the feeling when you get the diagnosis. I lost Maxine to osteosarcoma a year and a half ago. Not fun.


This was basically Hali's story too, diagnosed in Sept. Crossed on Valentine's Day. You have my sympathies, this is way too rampant in our beloved goldens. Spoil her rotten.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read about Magic's diagnosis. Will keep her and you in my prayers. Hopefully you will have good quality time left to give her lots of spoiling and love. Please give her a big hug and kiss from me. ((((HUGS)))


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this...hearing about one more cancer diagnosis is very upsetting. I'm sorry Magic and you are going down this terrible road. HUGS...


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I am so very sorry. You and Magic are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh Chris hugs, give Magic the biggest sloppiest cuddle from her welsh friends xxxxx


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh Chris, I am so sorry to hear this. Eleven is way too young--but then again, so would 25 be too young. I'm sorry you are far away from family and friends and going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. This makes me so sad  Keep us informed on how Magic is doing. Most of us have gone through this before, and understand how difficult it is.
Kathie


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no. I am so shocked and saddened to hear this news. My thoughts are with you all x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so very sorry to read this about Magic-my heart goes out to her and you.
Having just lost my Smooch on Dec. 7, a sudden onset illness, (some type of cancer), my sympathy is with you. On Nov. 24th Smooch first got ill and on Dec. 7, we chose to relieve her of her suffering.

My only advice is to spoil her rotten, let her eat anything she wants to, and take lots of pictures.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chris so sorry to hear about Magic i am lost for words its really upset me 
Hugs to Magic from my crew and me of course
xxx


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry . . . way too many of our babies being lost to this dreaded disease.

Many thoughts and prayers for all of you.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris - My heart is breaking for you. I hate cancer so much and really hate to hear of it taking another of our beloved goldens. We share them here and they all become family. Please know you and Magic are in my thoughts.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

So sorry you have had this news, I know what its like and I send lots of thoughts and care your way for you and Magic and your family. Make lots of memories now to add to all the ones you have, nothing can ever take them away. x


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

So very sorry to read this sad news Chris. Hope you have some more special moments with Magic. You and your family, Magic & Jazz will be in my thoughts. Sending hugs!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this dreadful news. May you and your sweet pup share many more adventures before she takes her leave.....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I am so very sad to read the diagnosis and prognosis for Magic. There is never a good way or good time to lose one of our fur people, but cancer has reached the point where it makes me angry. :FIREdevil

There is nothing I can say that will make this easier. I just hope you can remember that the best tribute to Magic is to give your heart to another pup soon.

Holding you and Magic in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## goldenshadow (Nov 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Magic! I know how heartbreaking this is. When Bauer was diagnosed we were so devastated! My son reminded me that there would be plenty of time to grieve when he was gone and motivated me to truly enjoy every moment we had left. I still cried all the time, but I tried to stay up for Bauer. We had trips to camp, steaks on the grill, swimming and cuddling, long walks, I am so thankful for the time we had together after his diagnosis, we made so many amazing memories. Enjoy your girl, and I'm so sorry you have to go through this!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

So Very Very Sorry for your Poor Baby. It's so awuful that we lose so many of our friends to cancers. Love your Dog as much as you can every single minute you have together. I wish you peace in the days ahead. (( Hugs ))


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm heartbroken for you! Wag strong, Magic. Steak and kisses for you.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris, I'm so sorry to hear about Magic's illness I can only imagine how devastated you must all be feeling right now.

I pray you all have the strength to enjoy what time you have left with your precious girl. Hugs to you all, especially her little sister Jazz from her Golden friends here in the UK.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about her diagnosis and what you have to face.. I'm sure you will give her the best time of her life in the coming weeks!

Warm hugs to you and her..


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

Chris I am so sorry to here the news about Magic 
sending good thoughts and wishes to you, Magic and the rest of your family 
Steph and Ruby xx


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am so sad to hear, that you are losing magic, it hurts so much, to see them sick, and then gone, enjoy your last day's with her, as much as you can, store up those , memories.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very very sorry to hear about Magic. Love her up, spoil her rotten and make lots of memories. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

I feel so deeply for you and Magic. Having lost Sagebrush to the same cancer we could not believe that our beautiful loving golden was going to the Bridge so young (7). He told us when it was time to go but we had as much fun together as possible before that day. Our last RV trip together was to the beach and he loved every moment. 

After Sagebrush left us we sold the RV. There have been other goldens in our lives since then, and none of them will be forgotten.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris, am so sorry to hear of this diagnosis, and sending hugs for both you and special girl.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so sorry you have been given this heart breaking news.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so so sorry to hear this, I will be thinking of you and your family as you spend this precious time with Magic xxx


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this news about Magic, I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Magic's diagnosis. I hope she has longer than you fear and that her remaining time is spent with goo-gobs of fun, love, and special memories.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not sure how much longer I can let this go on. She doesn't seem to be in any pain which is good. She seems to want to eat her normal food but just can't force herself most of the time and vomits alot of it up as well. She will eat her treats or really good stuff but I don't want to give her diarrhea either. I haven't been able to get her to keep steroids down. We did go on a short walk yesterday which she liked.

You can tell she feel so crappy. My husband is out of town until Sunday. I don't want to wait too long but I would hate it if he wasn't here with her.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear she's having such difficulties. I totally understand and empthasize with your dilemma on what to do with your husband is out of town. That happened to me with Barkley during his hemangiosarcoma fight. It's so hard knowing what to do. You are in my prayers.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

magiclover said:


> I'm not sure how much longer I can let this go on. She doesn't seem to be in any pain which is good. She seems to want to eat her normal food but just can't force herself most of the time and vomits alot of it up as well. She will eat her treats or really good stuff but I don't want to give her diarrhea either. I haven't been able to get her to keep steroids down. We did go on a short walk yesterday which she liked.
> 
> You can tell she feel so crappy. My husband is out of town until Sunday. I don't want to wait too long but I would hate it if he wasn't here with her.


 
With Meg she had steroids injection which she seemed ok with and i kept her on fresh cooked chicked and fresh cooked veg and she kept them down ok.
Meg to used to enjoy her walks she sniffed every blade of grass but i didn't care how long the walk took as long as she enjoyed it.

But i know what you mean you just know when there not their normal self.

Hugs

Maggie


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, what a devastating thing. I'm so sorry. And I'm sorry she seems to be feeling so bad. 

I just can't stand how many of our wonderful dogs are taken by cancer. It breaks my heart everytime I read of yet another. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. I am just now reading this and so sad to learn that cancer has once again stricken a beloved Golden. I hope she perks up a bit and is able to enjoy more good days. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Chris, I am so sorry Magic is having such a tough time and your hubby is out of town. 

Can she get steroid injections and take an anti nausea med?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

magiclover said:


> I'm not sure how much longer I can let this go on. She doesn't seem to be in any pain which is good. She seems to want to eat her normal food but just can't force herself most of the time and vomits alot of it up as well. She will eat her treats or really good stuff but I don't want to give her diarrhea either. I haven't been able to get her to keep steroids down. We did go on a short walk yesterday which she liked.
> 
> You can tell she feel so crappy. My husband is out of town until Sunday. I don't want to wait too long but I would hate it if he wasn't here with her.


It sounds like your initial post was describing something very similar to what my dog had: cutaneous T-cell lymphoma. If that's what it is, it was really nasty and fast moving, so I'm really sorry to hear that Magic has something similar. Steroids did buy us a few good days, so hopefully you can get her an injection if she's not keeping them down.

Give Magic a scratch behind the ears from me and maybe a steak or two. We gave Gus filet mignon seared rare in bacon fat (little bits over the course of the day), and even when he felt his crappiest, that seemed to buck him up. We got almost an entire filet into him the day we had to put him down.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> It sounds like your initial post was describing something very similar to what my dog had: cutaneous T-cell lymphoma. If that's what it is, it was really nasty and fast moving, so I'm really sorry to hear that Magic has something similar. Steroids did buy us a few good days, so hopefully you can get her an injection if she's not keeping them down.
> 
> Give Magic a scratch behind the ears from me and maybe a steak or two. We gave Gus filet mignon seared rare in bacon fat (little bits over the course of the day), and even when he felt his crappiest, that seemed to buck him up. We got almost an entire filet into him the day we had to put him down.


 
Brian that is the diagnosis.  According the research it is a rare type of Lymphoma. It is moving very fast. 

I did manage to get all the steroid pills down her over time today with just a bit of peanut butter. I made her boiled chicken and rice tonight for dinner which she ate happily and then insisted on eating my rice from my bowl. Never so happy to share in my life. She is interested in everything BUT her normal kibble. I can hand feed her a dry dog treat and she eats that happily but spits out the kibble. I don't mind feeding her a special diet but I am hoping to avoid upsetting her stomach.

I just pray she can be comfortable until my husband makes it back home on Sunday.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Chris, reading about Magic is bringing tears to my eyes. I remember when Carmella went... and boy it was fast. One day she was just sort of slow, the next day she had collapsed and never got back up again. 

I think Magic is well away from any end... if she is still eating that is a really good sign. Things I would say to look out for is a complete disinterest in food as well as a sudden preference for being alone. When it came for Carmella to go she spent the last few days just sleeping quietly outside all day.

But she's still eating, which is great!! Keep spoiling her and letting her eat what she wants. I know you are already loving on her, so I won't bother telling you to do that.  When Carmella went off her dog food we found that she would eat canned dog food. We all knew it wasn't the best for her, but at that point... it didn't really matter, you know? We also found that using Iams gravy (comes in a bottle) actually got her to eat her normal dog food for several weeks before she completely went off it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope you are right Kim. This is the first time she really has wanted to eat in days. I did try gravy on the food for the last several days but she wouldn't have it.

She is a bit more restless tonight, walking around alot and looking at me. Maybe the steroids? Normally she has just layed there and slept.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I hope this isn't too grave of a thing for me to say and I apologize if it hurts you, but please don't make the mistake I did of letting things go on too long. My biggest regret ever and always will be my biggest regret is not sending Carmella to the bridge sooner. She suffered for three hours more because we wanted a specific vet to come and help her along to the bridge, and oh, we are still kicking ourselves for being selfish like that. If you plan on saying goodbye at home, you should locate a vet that makes housecalls; it would be good to know the phone number so you have it when you need it.

Magic will let you know when it is time, and please respect that. Again, I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I truly, sincerely hope that you have many more days, weeks, months with your beautiful Magic.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, my, does this bring back a flood of memories. Trying to get my boy to eat and rejoicing over any little bit. Bless Magic and your hearts. It's extra hard when your husband is out of town.

We used to invite people over specifically for Duke to eat. He would immediately go to his food bowl when we had company. And, I read where if you could get them to eat somewhere happy as Magic I'm sure is equating eating with getting sick and the "somewhere happy" makes them forget it's making them sick. We'd take a ride because he loved to go to work with his dad and feed him in the truck. It worked.

Get some Cerenia for the nausea if you don't already have some. I'm just so sorry. Duke didn't have the dx that Magic and Gus have/had, but his was also a very aggressive lymphoma. 

Give Magic a big ole wet sloppy kiss right on her nose from me. Then, hug yourself for me. I know how hard it is.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Kim I'm not offended at all. That is absolutely my intention to not let her suffer or wait too long. At this point she is not in any discomfort. When she is sleeping it is very peaceful. I can just tell she feels rotten. I spoke to my husband today and he is aware of how things are going. He is checking in often and knows that I may have make that decision before he gets back here. (He is in the US so not a quick trip.) Fingers crossed that things stay ok until he gets back. If not I won't hesitate to do the right thing for her.

Duke's momma, thanks for the hug I needed it and kisses are delivered as requested.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

magiclover said:


> Kim I'm not offended at all. That is absolutely my intention to not let her suffer or wait too long. At this point she is not in any discomfort. When she is sleeping it is very peaceful. I can just tell she feels rotten. I spoke to my husband today and he is aware of how things are going. He is checking in often and knows that I may have make that decision before he gets back her. (He is in the US so not a quick trip.) Fingers crossed that things stay ok until he gets back. If not I won't hesitate to do the right thing for her.
> 
> Duke's momma, thanks for the hug I needed it and kisses are delivered as requested.


Oh, I hope you didn't think I was implying I thought you were letting her suffer. I so was not. I think right now Magic is doing very well given her diagnosis and definitely don't think it's time. I'm sorry! I would never ever question your judgment, I was just sharing my experience. Sorry!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm not thinking that at all Kim. Your experience and advice are very well received. Thanks for your support.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

magiclover said:


> I just pray she can be comfortable until my husband makes it back home on Sunday.


Me too. I'd hate not being able to say goodbye. Gus was stable for about a month after his first symptoms. We ended up putting him down in a relative hurry, since there was a lesion causing his eye to bulge alarmingly. Hopefully the steroids will buy you the necessary time.

One other thing about a different post of yours. Some restlessness is pretty normal with steroids. However, restlessness can also indicate that the dog is uncomfortable, so keep an eye on the other signs: panting even while relaxed, excessive yawning, licking obsessively.

Also check gums regularly. They can be a great diagnostic tool. You want pink gums that return to color quickly if you give a firm press for three seconds and then release. If it takes more than a few seconds for the gum to return to color, it can mean low blood pressure and/or poor circulation. Gray, blue gray, or brick red indicate a health crisis. Gums should be slick to the touch. Sticky means the dog is dehydrating.

Don't be afraid of pain management if she seems too uncomfortable. Most Goldens are in substantial discomfort before they begin to show signs. So if you can see it in the dog's behavior, it's probably pretty bad.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear of Magic's diagnosis but it sounds like you are doing everything you can to help her live out the rest of her days as best she can.

Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please know you and Magic are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry. 

Sending hugs and prayers. I hope that your hubby is able to get home in time to say good-bye.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Chris sending prayers and positive thoughts for Magic that she will be happy and comfortable so that both you and your Husband can spend some time with her, and make the decision together if and when you feel the time is right, I feel so much for you all right now just heartbreaking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris:

I am so very sorry that Magic and you are ging thrrough this. It brings me back to almost 2 months ago with my Smooch.
I agree so much with what Tippykayak said: Smooch seemed a bit restless at times and sometimes at night she would pop her head up and stare at the wall-I think maybe looking back, that she was hurting.

*Here is what Tippykayak said:*

One other thing about a different post of yours. Some restlessness is pretty normal with steroids. However, restlessness can also indicate that the dog is uncomfortable, so keep an eye on the other signs: *panting even while relaxed, excessive yawning, licking obsessively.**

Also check gums regularly*. They can be a great diagnostic tool. You want pink gums that return to color quickly if you give a firm press for three seconds and then release. If it takes more than a few seconds for the gum to return to color, it can mean low blood pressure and/or poor circulation. Gray, blue gray, or brick red indicate a health crisis. Gums should be slick to the touch. Sticky means the dog is dehydrating.

*Don't be afraid of pain management *if she seems too uncomfortable. Most Goldens are in substantial discomfort before they begin to show signs. So if you can see it in the dog's behavior, it's probably pretty bad.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG I am so sorry. Tears for you from here.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am just catching up on this and sorry to read about Magics condition. How is she today?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Checking in on Magic and you.
Prayers coming!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We had a restful night and enjoyed chicken and rice for breakfast. Lots of peanut butter globs to get our pills down as well.

Her breathing is faster than normal but at the moment peaceful. She is panting more than normal when she is fully awake. Sometimes this just seems so surreal and it reallys sucks.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

sending good wishes, hugs for you both and lots of Ruby kisses for Magic 
hope she stays comfortable for a long time to come 
xx


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris: I really hope what I'm going to share doesn't upset you.

With our Smooch you could see her sides going in and out, because she was breathing fast. She was not gasping or anything.
I took her to vet and they did chest xray and she only had 10% of her lungs functioning and vet thought she was having trouble breathing and was in pain.
Don't mean to be negative, just thought I should mention this.

All my prayers and thoughts are with you both and my heart, too.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and Magic. I lost Copper to cancer in October and it is a very hard thing. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Chris, hope that you have longer with Magic, but know that you will always do what is right for your girl. Sending hugs, prayers and anything else that may help you at this very hard time


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm so sad for you and Magic. That small puppy we hold in our hands lives a whole life on our watches. . . it is so profound a loss and the process of saying goodbye is anguish . Thinking of you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you so much for all of your support. It means so much.

Karen thank you for sharing your experience. It always helps to know the what ifs. I did call and speak to my vet. He feels at this point it is most likely the steroids that are causing the heavier breathing. She is not struggling at all and most of the time she is sleeping peacefully, just breathing faster.

I feel better after speaking to him. He fully supports my wish to cross her over before things get really bad. He also knows I am hoping she continues to be comfortable until after my husband returns. We talked through our options afterwards and he made feel comfortable with the cremation process, reassuring me that the company they use are reputable and will handle her individually. This vet and one other that has been treating Magic will both be on call this weekend if we need anything. Both of these vets are so sad about the outcome. They adore Magic and think she is one of the sweetest dogs they have met. Must be so hard to do their work sometimes.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

So sorry you are dealing with this. Hugs.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

My heart goes out to you so much and I am glad you spoke to the vet and he does not think Magic is in any distress.

Our vet has the option of a group cremation, or a private cremation, and we have always chosen the private and we are so glad to have our pets "home" with us. They look over us in our Family Room, where we spend most of our time.

My heart and prayers and thoughts are with you and Magic.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so sorry for what Magic is going through..so sad. Praying for you all.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am so very sad for you and Magic. Sending you both much strength.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She ate dinner better tonight than she has all week. Steroids must be doing some good. She is alert and resting comfortably at the same time. I'm happy to have a good night.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris, my heart goes out to you and your family. Having just been through this with Selka, I ache for you and Magic. I know Selka will be there for her. Love and hugs.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Holding you and Magic in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I am so sorry that you have to deal with this. You and Magic are in my thoughts.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THoughts and prayers continue for you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this...it is so hard to know what is the right thing to do, but whatever you do always remember that Magic knows you are doing all you can for her and she loves you no matter what you decide, when you decide. HUGS.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I am so very happy that MAGIC ate breakfast and dinner!
Sounds great.
Your hubby will be home Sunday-that is wonderful.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

My heartfelt prayers are going out to you and to Magic.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

What good news that you and Magic are having a good night. May they continue at least until your hubby gets home. I am so very sorry that you are on the leave taking journey...give Magic a gentle pat from me, please.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope Magic and you have a good, restful weekend. Give her a big kiss for me.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

I just read all the posts and was glad to see your last one being pretty positive. Hugs to you and a kiss to the sweet spot on top of Magic's head. I wish you and your family peace and strength to deal with the days to come.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking about Magic...


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Chris, I just want to wrap my arms around you and make it all go away. You and Magic - have been angels in our lives here. If it were not for you, I would not have known about the two beautiful pups that have enriched our lives. Thank you for your kindness and for sharing Magic with us . . . I remember just a few years ago reading your post and viewing your pictures of Magic. I so wanted to be just like you . . . sending light and love to you and all your pretty girls - especially Magic ♥

Gretchen


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so very, very sorry to hear about Magic's diagnosis. We are at the same place as you are right now, dealing with a terminal cancer, and I can certainly relate to everything you are going through. Give Magic a great big hug for me. Sending many positive thoughts your way...


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris, Im so sad to hear of your precious Magic's diagnosis. Thinking of you all (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maddie's_Mom said:


> I'm so very, very sorry to hear about Magic's diagnosis. We are at the same place as you are right now, dealing with a terminal cancer, and I can certainly relate to everything you are going through. Give Magic a great big hug for me. Sending many positive thoughts your way...


I've been thinking of you and wondering how Maddie is doing. Big hugs to you both. Maybe Maddie and Magic will be the best of friends on the other side.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

magiclover said:


> I've been thinking of you and wondering how Maddie is doing. Big hugs to you both. Maybe Maddie and Magic will be the best of friends on the other side.


It makes me so sad knowing so many of us are dealing, or have dealt, with this terrible disease in our precious pups. I'm saying prayers for both of you for strength and courage for the coming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Magiclover and Maddie's Mom*

*Magiclover and Maddie's Mom*
Praying for both of your girls and you everynight.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending continued good thoughts for your sweet girl...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Chris, I wish I could hug you both and the girls. I bet your human girls are devastated. I feel so powerless. How is she doing?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

magiclover said:


> I've been thinking of you and wondering how Maddie is doing. Big hugs to you both. Maybe Maddie and Magic will be the best of friends on the other side.


Magic and Maddie are in our thoughts and prayers every day. It is heartbreaking knowing how many of our beautiful goldens have been affected by this horrible disease. 

I am sure Tasha and all the other goldens that are on the bridge will take care of your girls when that time comes. That being said I hope and pray you have much more time with your special girls. Give Magic and Maddie a hug from us.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Debles said:


> Oh Chris, I wish I could hug you both and the girls. I bet your human girls are devastated. I feel so powerless. How is she doing?



She is doing ok. Eating finally and very well with the chicken and rice. And the funny thing is she will eat Jazz's kibble but not her own. So we are giving her that mixed in.

She had a good day yesterday. We had a house full of girls that were going to see Justin Bieber so she was excited to have all the activity. It is days like yesterday that help me see how the doubt creeps into peoples minds about making that final decision. When you see your real dog again you just want to hope and pray and pretend that it's not really going to happen. When you see the quieter moments though you start to know better. 

Daddy comes today which I am sure will be emotional. Then the reality of making decisions is here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Magiclover*

Magiclover

So glad that Magic had a good day yesterday and that she ate today-that is great.

So happy that her Daddy is coming home today.

You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.

Pleae give Magic some extra hugs and kisses from me.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thinking of you and Magic and hoping for more good days.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

magiclover said:


> She is doing ok. Eating finally and very well with the chicken and rice. And the funny thing is she will eat Jazz's kibble but not her own. So we are giving her that mixed in.
> 
> She had a good day yesterday. We had a house full of girls that were going to see Justin Bieber so she was excited to have all the activity. It is days like yesterday that help me see how the doubt creeps into peoples minds about making that final decision. When you see your real dog again you just want to hope and pray and pretend that it's not really going to happen. When you see the quieter moments though you start to know better.
> 
> Daddy comes today which I am sure will be emotional. Then the reality of making decisions is here.


I understand how you feel about the activity bringing out the old dog. Right before we had to put Duncan down we had some snow and the kids and friends were sleigh riding in the back yard (16,16,17,17). Not just any kid but friends from before we even got Duncan, and they were "his" kids too. They all came inside, Duncan included telling me he was stealing their hats (a favorite from his youth) and running away with them, just like he used to do. I told them to take it easy, but when I saw the fun he was having I just let it go. You start doubting, and thinking perhaps this isn't so soon after all. Well in this case he enjoyed the day, but pretty much didn't move the next two days.
When everyone went back to school he would just lie a few feet from me, and pretty much stayed there most the day. Em would bring him a ball, or if I went into the kitchen, he might be too tired to even follow. Of course in the evenings he would be more lively, and I think that made everyone (the kids) wonder why I was so worried. But they didn't see him the majority of the day.
It's the hardest decision my husband and I have ever had to make. 
I hope you still have some quality time with magic. I really sympathize I know how difficult this decision is you face (I'm tearing up just writing this)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thinking of you all and sending love.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending prayers and hugs. I am so sorry about Magic's diagnosis.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jean_NJ said:


> I understand how you feel about the activity bringing out the old dog. Right before we had to put Duncan down we had some snow and the kids and friends were sleigh riding in the back yard (16,16,17,17). Not just any kid but friends from before we even got Duncan, and they were "his" kids too. They all came inside, Duncan included telling me he was stealing their hats (a favorite from his youth) and running away with them, just like he used to do. I told them to take it easy, but when I saw the fun he was having I just let it go. You start doubting, and thinking perhaps this isn't so soon after all. Well in this case he enjoyed the day, but pretty much didn't move the next two days.
> When everyone went back to school he would just lie a few feet from me, and pretty much stayed there most the day. Em would bring him a ball, or if I went into the kitchen, he might be too tired to even follow. Of course in the evenings he would be more lively, and I think that made everyone (the kids) wonder why I was so worried. But they didn't see him the majority of the day.
> It's the hardest decision my husband and I have ever had to make.
> I hope you still have some quality time with magic. I really sympathize I know how difficult this decision is you face (I'm tearing up just writing this)


It is very much like you describe. Today she not having a great day. She is tired, a bit restless. She was happy to see my husband come home. I think he was surprised by how many more bumps and lesions have popped up. They are very apparent on her head and on her body when you stroke her.

My husband is not good with emotional conflict. He has not brought up any conversations about what we should be doing since he got back and I haven't pushed it. Maybe he needs a bit of time....but I know it will fall on me to be the "bad guy" and bring it up.

On a side note I went to the grocery store for a little bit. I felt overwhelmed and wanted to scream at everyone within 10 feet of me. I felt so annoyed by the littlest thing. Thank goodness I didn't yell at anyone.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris, I know what you mean about wanting to scream and being irritated with people. I felt like that while Selka was ill and after for a long time. It is so difficult being so powerless and wnating to make them feel better.

Also about signs of the healthy dog: on the morning Selka went to Heaven, when the vet came, Selka jumped up from his blanket (where he had panted in pain all night long) grabbed a squeaky stuffie and ran to greet the vet! I had a second of wondering if I was making the wrong decision but we all knew it was the right time. Trust your gut.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

I can so relate to everything you are saying how they have a good day and a bad day, Smooch was the same.

I think you are right that your husband just can't deal with the decision now.
When Smooch was sick, Ken kept saying he thought she would be ok, and the morning I took her to the vet for xrays I asked him if he wanted to come-of course, he had to go to work and I told him to keep his phone nearby.
As it all turned out, I had to call him at work several times before I reached him and told him what the vet said. He left work immediately to be with Smooch and I.

Please know that I am thinking of you and Magic and your family and praying for you all.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

magiclover said:


> It is very much like you describe. Today she not having a great day. She is tired, a bit restless. She was happy to see my husband come home. I think he was surprised by how many more bumps and lesions have popped up. They are very apparent on her head and on her body when you stroke her.
> 
> My husband is not good with emotional conflict. He has not brought up any conversations about what we should be doing since he got back and I haven't pushed it. Maybe he needs a bit of time....but I know it will fall on me to be the "bad guy" and bring it up.
> 
> On a side note I went to the grocery store for a little bit. I felt overwhelmed and wanted to scream at everyone within 10 feet of me. I felt so annoyed by the littlest thing. Thank goodness I didn't yell at anyone.


My husband is very much the same way. However one evening Duncan clearly just had a sudden downturn. Yes it was my decision, but it was really evident it was time. When they weighed him at the e-vet, he had lost two pounds that week, despite my husband being off and us basically doing everything to get some nourishment in him. We all cried (this was the second time I have seen my husband cry, the first being when his brother died suddenly). On the way home my angelic 17 year old daughter was voicing her opinion on how "he was fine, we could have waited" and my husband supported me and explained to her that it was the humane thing to do at this point.

Your husband may not make the decision but I would think he will certainly agree with you. 

I cried in the shower and the car alot, it beats screaming at the store, but hey if it makes you feel better go for it!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Chris really thinking of you i just know how hard it is.

They wanted to put Meg to sleep at the vets and i said ok but please can i bring her home as Meg hated the vets and i wanted her to be with Sadie as Sadie loved Meg so much.

We went to get her on the 23rd december 2006 she could not stand when we went in to get her  but all of a sudden she got up and walked to the door i knew she was not ready to go to the bridge lucky i have a good vet he came to my house i said she is not ready yet she was eating drinking and wanted to go for walks.

We only had her for just over another week but what a happy week we had  you will know when Magic wants to join my dear old Meg and Sadie.

Hugs

Maggie and Crew

XXX


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Iam so very sorry to hear this. I lost my 12 1/2 year old irish setter, boots, to bone cancer back in jkuly '97 and my 8 yr.9 month old golden girl, kaycee to gastrointestional stormal tumor may 25, 2008.

Honey had a mast cell tumor removed from her leg. May 2009 and we are monitering a couple of bumps on her now. She is 9.

You are right, we are losing to many of our goldens---in fact all brees--to cancer. Morris animal foundation is doing extensive researc h on danine cancer and it is belieed any break trhought they have will also benefit humans.

Many of us believe that the huge amount of vccines, flea/tick stuff, heartworm pills, extensive steroids for allergies, etc is a factor in so much cancer these days. Nturally, in mot cases heartworm prevention is a must. Honey gets her pill eery month. But i don't give her the flea/tick stuff unless i see a flea or tick on her and she has not had anything in about 5 months. I also avoid all vaccines that i possibily can.

All i can tell you is take advantage of the time you have left and make the most of spoiling, loving, pictyure taking. I had 10 weeks to the day with my irish setter and he got more spoiling in those 10 weeks than he had in his first 12 years--he had always gott4n a lot.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

Just checking in on Magic and all of you.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic is now at the Rainbow Bridge. I have posted in that section as well. Thank you all so much for your love and support. I will never forget it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chris*

Chris

May Magic rest in peace-so glad you were all there.
You will see her again.
I put a post in the Rainbow Bridge section.


----------



## MARYOWNEROFJAKE (Mar 8, 2011)

My dog passed away from Lymphoma March 3rd
he was only 5 years old
I am so saddened by it, he was my best friend.
He was starting to suffer so i had him put down
breathing and pain issues some
small intestines and later his lungs had growths it seemed by the vet
cause of his trouble breathing
Is there any way to avoid this again in a dog>?
How to pick out a good healthy puppy 5 generations back.
So sorry about your dog, my dog lived within 4 months of his diagnosis to Lymphoma
Mary~


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Mary I am so sorry to hear about your boy. 5 years old is just way too young! I cannot even imagine. I was fortunate to have Magic for 11 1/2 years. Cancer is common unfortunately in Goldens so I don't have an answer about picking a good puppy. Maybe a good question to ask in the Breeder section?

I'm sure Magic and your pup are playing together and happy.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry about Magic and sorry to have just found this post. don't come daily. Did Magic by any chance have cutaneous lymphoma? Saw your very first post about the bumps and it brought backto mind some of what happened with one of my goldens last year. His lymphoma was in kidneys, liver and spleen and he became chemo resistant. In the final two weeks, the cutaneous form got loose as well and the bumps actually became open sores. I understand that the cutaneous is the most rare and difficult to fight. The intestinal was bad enough without him having that too. Rex was 8.5 and I loved him beyond all reason. Hope he meets up with Magic over the bridge. Rex always did like a pretty blonde gal like Magic. Again, very sorry and wish I'd found your posts sooner. I would like to help anyone I can get thru this hideous disease with their dog. This was my boy before he got sick. Blessings to you!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww your Rex was so handsome. I'm so sorry that you lost him so young. 

It was Cutaneous Lymphoma that took Magic from us. Scans didn't pick anything up in her organs and lymph nodes weren't enlarged. It was diagnosed by biopsy of a lump on her skin. She was gone one week after diagnosis. Still can't believe how fast it went. 

Welcome to the forum. Please feel free to share more about Rex with us and lots of pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

MUSTLUVGOLDENS

Thanks for sharing Rex's story and glad you are here with SO MANY of us who have lost our Goldens.


----------



## mustluvgoldens (Feb 5, 2011)

It just kinda kicks you in the gut to lose one as fast as you did Magic. That's so unbelievable that she went that fast. Rex was diagnosed 3/23/10 (not too far away fromm a year now) and died 9/2/10. We were never going to win I know now, and not sure I would do chemo again on a golden who had lymphoma, stage IV, in his organs. But it hits so hard that you do many things in desperation trying to save your dog. I joined here last April to try and connect with owners of other goldens with lymphoma. (Can't even remember my ID then which is not surprising considering the stress) but I left soon and joined Lymphoma Heart Dogs, a yahoo group that is pretty serious in their discussions. All who join must have a dog with lymphoma and be going thru chemo. Can't say it was fun but it helped with info I needed at the time. If anybody here has a dog with lymphoma, there's a wealth of great info to be had there.

Karen, you sound like you have lost one to cancer too?


----------

